# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  gyprock on the skirting not behind.

## turnstiles

I'm sure I've seen this - can anyone give the pros and cons? 
I don't like traditional skirting boards, I would like my gyprock walls flush to the floor. 
I was thinking of standing the gyprock on timber that is the same thickness as the gyprock. (So the wall doesn't get damaged from careless vacuuming, spilled water etc) as in this quick Sketchup modelling:   
I was thinking the timber would be around 50-60mm. Will it work?

----------


## mangrovejack

I've seen this done, but not a butt joint, the plaster was finished with an appropriate shadow-line beading strip first.  It looked quite nice actually.

----------


## pharmaboy2

Should have a shadow line.  There are specific sheets for this kind of finish I think - a square edge/recessed rather than the usual recessed recessed . 
i looked into it for our place, but the extra detail was rather expensive to do right

----------


## NZC

https://www.criterionindustries.com....-skirting.html

----------


## turnstiles

Thanks everyone - yes shadowline looks like the way to go!

----------


## ChocDog

the other option is a more commercial product. EzyJamb do a aluminium skirting board. Never used it or seen it though.  https://www.ezconcept.com/products/alubase/

----------


## turnstiles

Thanks for that link ChocDog - I'm saving the idea for all the door jambs.

----------


## METRIX

If you want real crisp minimal interiors also look at the trimless LED downlights. 
Thes recess into the plaster ceiling and get set into the gyprock they look fantastic, i'm hoping to do them in my next place.

----------


## METRIX

You could use a trim stop angle such as the one below. 
This would be set into the bottom of the sheet slightly higher that the skirting, then a rectangular skirting goes in under this creating a clean shadow line, the only problem I can see here is the skirting is going to have to be either 10 or 13mm thick.

----------


## ChocDog

The door to my workshop is an ezyjamb setup. No complaints. Photo below is before the painting was finished. 
Note that the ezyjamb skirt is a little different. I believe they do a flush one but another has a built in shadowline. Granted you then have a (paint able aluminum skirt, not timber).  
====

----------


## ChocDog

Metrix, I saw them on the Ezyjamb website. Looks good, but I'd hate to think of the extra $$$s in labour if you've got a few of them! 
====

----------


## METRIX

> Metrix, I saw them on the Ezyjamb website. Looks good, but I'd hate to think of the extra $$$s in labour if you've got a few of them! 
> ====

  Depends on who is doing the labour, would be quite easy to cut and fit and would just require the gyprockers to set one extra angle at the base of the wall, and around each door, I think it might add around 20% to the gyprockers total cost

----------


## turnstiles

I'll be doing the work and I pay me a miserable wage  :Biggrin:

----------


## ChocDog

> Depends on who is doing the labour, would be quite easy to cut and fit and would just require the gyprockers to set one extra angle at the base of the wall, and around each door, I think it might add around 20% to the gyprockers total cost

  I was talking about those recessed down lights! Looks great, but imagine they'd be fiddly work.

----------


## METRIX

> I was talking about those recessed down lights! Looks great, but imagine they'd be fiddly work.

  Not too much, they come with a perforated front panel you fix them to a batten behind the gyprock then set over the top of them, should be fairly straight forward but as these would be premium they would charge appropriately

----------


## METRIX

> I'll be doing the work and I pay me a miserable wage

  https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=p5xj6XpHkrg

----------


## pharmaboy2

I checked in our office yesterday, and the skirt was inset about 3 mm back from the face if the gyprock.  Looked like std square edge gyprock was used.  Alternate would be a flexible gyprock join as well, but again set so the gyprock wall overhangs the skirt slightly to creat the shadow line

----------

